# How does the rev limiter work?



## bmw325xi (Jan 11, 2002)

i think i felt it today in second gear but im not sure...


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

When you 'hit' the rev limit, the engine cuts fuel to the engine, causing the engine to reduce speed (your revs will drop momentarilly). .. your tach needle sort of bounces off a brick wall.. .. and you'll feel the loss of engine power..

the rev limit is generally not a good place to be...


----------



## bmw325xi (Jan 11, 2002)

at about what rpms does it kick in?


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

dunno .. somewhere over redline .. maybe 6800-7000 ??


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Also depending on your tachometer gauge calibration, the rev limiter may kickin earlier or later (mine kicks in right after the redline becomes a solid block of red, ~6600 rpms). In my old Civic Si the rev limiter was supposed to be at 8200rpms per Honda, but some people reported that their tachs would swing upwards of 9000rpms before the fuel was cutoff.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The rev-limiters on E46s are 6500 for non-M stock, 6750 w/ Dinan, 7K with Jim C.

It cuts off fuel abrubtly and prevents you from going faster until you shift.


----------



## bmw325xi (Jan 11, 2002)

so if i hit the rev limiter it shouldnt be bad for the car....im assuming the car is built to handle it...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I remember the first time I hit the limiter in my 1984 318i. It felt like I had run into a brick wall.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

The rev limiter clocks you on radar, then pulls you over...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

bmw325xi said:


> *so if i hit the rev limiter it shouldnt be bad for the car....im assuming the car is built to handle it... *


The engine is built to exceed the rev limiter, but you wouldn't want to hang out there all day...


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

geomax said:


> *The rev limiter clocks you on radar, then pulls you over... *


Ahhh I thought that was the speed governor...


----------



## fuselier (Dec 23, 2001)

If you exceed redline, two electrodes shock you on the a$$.

Hey, it's a German car. They have their methods, you know.


----------

